# Trek Singletrack 930 What year?



## JonBoy (Oct 15, 2004)

I have had this bike since about 1996 and wondering what year its from. I bought it at a pawn shop for $225 and thought I got a great deal. Anyway its a Trek 930 and the only numbers I can make out on the bottom are 1602881 Its a green to blue fade and has XT FC-M737 Crank, and LX FH-M560 rear hub with Matrix Mt Aero rims. I believe those came with the bike. Has a STX front derailler but everything else is LX. Thanks for any info. I am inbetween keeping it and selling to buy something new but on the cheep side. Possible SS swap, Possible rattelcan repaint. It needs a new fork stock judy XC is shot. Hard to tell at this point what I am going to do.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Do you have a picture?


----------



## JonBoy (Oct 15, 2004)

older pic but thats it. Im either going to fix it up a little new fork, pedals or get a new $400 or so bike. Im unsure at this time. I kinda think that its worth putting money into. Other than the fork issues it works pretty good. I have never had a aluminum bike either and have read that that steel better in the long run.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

You should be able to pick up a new fork for not much cash. I always liked the frame color on that bike. I would guess it is a 94 or 95.


----------



## robinmiller (May 31, 2005)

If the fork is original, it's gotta be a 1995. In 1994 RockShox only had the Mag and Quadra series.


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

It looks like most of the components have been upgraded. The 930 models of that year were equipped with STX and Alivio. The matte fade color matches what is spec'd in my 1995 Trek catalog, but I think I remember them offering the 1996 930 in that color also since it sold so well in '95.


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

Zanetti said:


> It looks like most of the components have been upgraded. The 930 models of that year were equipped with STX and Alivio. The matte fade color matches what is spec'd in my 1995 Trek catalog, but I think I remember them offering the 1996 930 in that color also since it sold so well in '95.


Are you sure. I thought the 950 was XT and the 930 was LX. I'm not sure though.


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

grawbass said:


> Are you sure. I thought the 950 was XT and the 930 was LX. I'm not sure though.


Yep.

I've got the Trek catalogs from 1994 through 2000.

The 990 came with XT.

The 970 came with LX

The 950 came with STX-RC

And the 930 came with a STX/Alivio mix. :thumbsup:


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

Zanetti said:


> Yep.
> 
> I've got the Trek catalogs from 1994 through 2000.
> 
> ...


Ok.

Maybe I'm thinking of the older 90 or 91s where I thought the 950 was the highest model and came with XT. My memory is a bit fuzzy on this though.


----------



## JonBoy (Oct 15, 2004)

Zanetti said:


> Yep.
> 
> I've got the Trek catalogs from 1994 through 2000.
> 
> . :thumbsup:


Could you check the 1996 and compare it to that? From the number I am now figuring its a 96, also I pulled the fork last night and its marked factory equipment. That would also make the year match up for having that fork stock. Also I got it used in 96 maybe early 97 so it was not old at all. I feel sorry if someone bought it and upgraded everything just to pawn it. Also was around Marine Base someone might have gotten shipped off.


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

JonBoy said:


> Could you check the 1996 and compare it to that? From the number I am now figuring its a 96, also I pulled the fork last night and its marked factory equipment. That would also make the year match up for having that fork stock. Also I got it used in 96 maybe early 97 so it was not old at all. I feel sorry if someone bought it and upgraded everything just to pawn it. Also was around Marine Base someone might have gotten shipped off.


The 1996 930 colors were 1. Ice green/Black/Green fade w/Titanium decals, 2. Ice Inkwell Blue w/Silver decals.

I think the matte fade color was produced well into '96 since it sold well.

I can tell you with certainty that the Judy fork didn't come with that bike from the factory. It may have come off some other Trek as an OEM product, thus explaining the verbage stamped on the steerer: "Original Equipment Only, Warranty Void If Sold At Retail".

The only suspension fork available as OEM on the 930 was the Quadra 5.

~~just noticed one difference between the 95/96 models in the catalogs, the '95 had a traditional bottom swing front derailleur, while the '96 was equipped with a top swing. I see the bike in your photo has a bottom swing type. If it's the OEM STX, I think you've got yourself a 1995 model.


----------



## bikenweed (Dec 22, 2005)

Is the fork 1 1/8" threadless? It looks like it in the photos. If so, you can get a cheap fork, some newer LX Hollowtech cranks, maybe some V-brakes, and have a killer bike for around $200-300. I think it would be hard to enjoy any brand new $500 dollar bike as much as that thing with $500 invested in GOOD used parts.


----------



## Jodiuh (May 21, 2006)

My Trek!! Well, kind of. I've got the 1995 Ice Copper to Black fade. Here, check it out...










Do what I did, ride it til you break stuff on it. Then upgrade.  I've had a lot of fun with and it's gone down hard on MANY times...only to come back and ask for more. As a steel hardtail, it will suck up the bumps a bit better than an alum. Have fun!!


----------



## JonBoy (Oct 15, 2004)

Ok thanks everyone. I think I am going to put off buying anything new. I will get a new fork and v-brakes soon. Question now is I know I need to replace the brakes and shifters since they are a combo. Anyway will a current shifters work with my older LX derailer? Its a 8-speed . Also sugestions on minimum commponents Would deore be good enought. They seem about the price range I want to be in. Maybe some LX stuff would be OK.


----------



## JonBoy (Oct 15, 2004)

Jodiuh If you dont mind could I get a pic of how the cable is run to the rear brake? It looks nice wish it was the same color as mine it might inspire me even more.


----------



## Jodiuh (May 21, 2006)

As for components, I would try out what you have. Invest as little $$ as you have to to get it rideable. Go easy and have fun on the trails. See if it's something you're into and then go faster. After you break something, replace it! That's what I did, hehe.


----------

